# Lilly P. trousers for men???



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone? Checking all of the stores on the Lilly P. website and all they offer are swim trunks, ties, shorts and shirts. No trousers.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

You may have to keep searching or call one of the shops- they are out there.
F


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Last I heard they had stopped making Lily trousers for men.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Prepdad said:


> Last I heard they had stopped making Lily trousers for men.


Made them last year. They were not a big hit due to the $175 price tag.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Duck said:


> Made them last year. They were not a big hit due to the $175 price tag.


I didn't buy them just showing this to prove that they exist.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

With due respect to Ms. Pulitzer,

I never liked the trousers anyway. Who would wear them? In my book, they're well beyond GTH, straight into audacious.

My $ .02.

JB


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I think Ebay might be a good bet, and perhaps O'Connell's has some.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> With due respect to Ms. Pulitzer,
> 
> I never liked the trousers anyway. Who would wear them? In my book, they're well beyond GTH, straight into audacious.
> 
> ...


I agree, they are awful.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> I agree, they are awful.


You know the guy in college that tried too hard? He would wear these pants.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> With due respect to Ms. Pulitzer,
> 
> I never liked the trousers anyway. Who would wear them? In my book, they're well beyond GTH, straight into audacious.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think they are the only thing that really is GTH. I wear red pants, patch madras jackets, shorts with whales and all of that stuff and regard it as no big deal. Pulitzer pants...well...I just can't bring myself to do it. Not that I wouldn't if I saw a pattern I liked, but that's rather unlikely.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I have my reasons. I'd never wear them anywhere else but my college alumni weekend is coming up. In Florida. And isn't that what GTH pants are all about?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

With due respect to the previous posters, they got it all wrong. When Nantucket Reds can be had for $10 at Lands end, and patch madras at American Eagle for little more, you have to work to get the true GTH.

Lilly is still only sold at her stores, which are generally in good tradly locales. Yes, it is a womens brand, and yes the patterns can be ridiculous. Not to be worn around town on a regular bases. For those who know about the old Lilly brand (I caught the tail end of the original brand in the 80s -- think Palm Beach GTH), and want a true trad icon, go for it. 

With that being said, I would seek out vintage on eBay. I think some of the modern patterns are far too affected.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, Tom. I feel vindicated. I'll check out ebay as well. You know, it's a funny thing. You grow up around this stuff and while Lilly is certainly out there...it has its place.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Tom-
Well, that didn't take long. Made the seller an offer they couldn't refuse. Thanks for the direction to Ebay. These will be at my alumni next weekend. Blue blazer, white ocbd, tassels and no socks. "Make mine a G&T!"


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Duck said:


> You know the guy in college that tried too hard? He would wear these pants.


With genuises like this roaming about, no wonder Coolidge left.
F


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't really care what men think about these pants. I care what women think about 'em. And the women I like - - are crazy about these pants. And I'm not gonna stop 'em from trying to get in them.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> With due respect to the previous posters, they got it all wrong. When Nantucket Reds can be had for $10 at Lands end, and patch madras at American Eagle for little more, you have to work to get the true GTH.
> .


Agree, Tom. That's been my point through a number posts on a number of threads. None of that stuff is GTH. It takes the pants that even a comitted preppy/trad sort would hesitate to wear to be really GTH. Last season's Pulitzers do it. I couldn't. There you have it. All the critters in the world printed on corduroy don't amount to a hill o' beans next to one pair of breeks in hot pink, lime green and whatever else. That's GO TO HELL in all caps with no asterisks.

Tintin,

Glad to hear you won't stop trying to get in their Pulitzers and here's hoping they're trying to get into yours!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

In the 70's I saw many an intoxicated captain of industry in those pants while at summer parties on Nantucket and especially in the Virginia Hunt Country. My parents friends never seemed to be the type, but these were the epitome of GTH. I always liked them, but just wouldn't. They never raised eyebrows and weren't at all the guy trying to hard in those pre OPH days. Maybe it's because the wearer was typically over 50 and drunk, but it worked in a way that would be too contrived for a younger feller. So old, rich and drunk pulled it off as did Mr. Kevin Rutmanis, the bass player for the Cows (and more recently Melvins), an utterly amazing band from Minneapolis, MN did in the early 90's when NO ONE would wear them.
It's kind of hard to describe, but the in earlier example, those guys pulled it off without it seeming gauche at all to a group of conservative ivy leaguers. Maybe it's just because people didn't pay as much attention to clothing in the same way people do now, possibly because everyone was drunk so much more often in those days.
Plus as previously stated, chicks dug them.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

eh...no thanks they're not for me.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Only good for certain venues, clearly. Best way to acquire them is to go on ebay and buy the material you like in the required yardage. There are some sellers out there. Take said material to you favorite tailor/trouser maker and voila. Better this way anyway, the ones LP sold were cut very strange.
Cheers,


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Literide said:


> Take said material to you favorite tailor/trouser maker and voila. Better this way anyway, the ones LP sold were cut very strange.
> Cheers,


What are we talking? $250-300 for a pr of cotton trousers? Other than having someone make PJ bottoms, that's what you're talking for a tailor. Unless, you have a tailor that'll do them for less.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Foghorn said:


> With genuises like this roaming about, no wonder Coolidge left.
> F


Are you saying that posts like mine are the reason Coolidge left? Just a little curious what I did wrong in that post.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I dunno know what Foghorn meant by it...but I thought your comment about the guy who wore these pants in college "was trying too hard" was a shot my direction. Especially because I'm wearing them to my college alumni.

After seeing you were born in 1979 and I graduated college in 1984, I understand you are a different generation and may be commenting on something that you don't quite understand. And that's okay. Lilly P is an aquired taste and not for everyone. Thank goodness.

But, I'm in my 40s and I'll be at the Friday night outdoor reception with a G&T and after a couple of those I'll bum a cigarette off someone, which will crack open the seal to a night of fond remembrances of all the pre-aids, care free sex we had in the early to mid 80's. The pants will just be visual stimulation for those perky, short haired blondes (now frosted blondes no doubt and hopefully divorced) who are old enough to be your mother.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

Lilly Pants are much less Boston/Nantucket and much more Palm Beach.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

sweetness360 said:


> Lilly Pants are much less Boston/Nantucket and much more Palm Beach.


that's where there from, right?


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, but I'm talking about the image. Palm Beach is not trad, its got the preppy colors, but its garish and a bit affected. More Italian fashion and Gucci loafers than Alden and J Press.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

Lilly Pulitzer as a brand was born in Palm Beach in the late 1950s/early1960s. After it caught on with the resort set it was found in many tony resorts up and down the east coast. Now with a new company behind the name it is still found in resort towns, but it is catering to the original demographic's children and grandchildren and then some. Clearly it has a much broader market than it did in the early days. Palm Beach might be Gucci and affectation, but it is still loyal to Lilly's roots and is proud of it. Trad and preppy is just as much a part of Palm Bech. All you have to do is know where to look.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

That's Palm Beach; not Bech.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

sweetness360 said:


> Yes, but I'm talking about the image. Palm Beach is not trad, its got the preppy colors, but its garish and a bit affected. More Italian fashion and Gucci loafers than Alden and J Press.


Whatever. Take a look at DD's pictures of Peter Pulitzer, then look at Slim Aarons' pictures of Palm Beach.

Has the Gucci set overrun Palm Beach? Maybe. But they have also mostly overrun Nantucket. So what is the point?

If you dont know history or dont like Lilly Pulitzer, dont wear them. More for tintin and me.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

sweetness360 said:


> Lilly Pants are much less Boston/Nantucket and much more Palm Beach.


From Palm Beach indeed, but migrate North in the summer and can be spotted also in certain locales and clubs on Eastern Long Island and believe it or not, Nassau County.
Cheers


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Whatever. Take a look at DD's pictures of Peter Pulitzer, then look at Slim Aarons' pictures of Palm Beach.
> 
> Has the Gucci set overrun Palm Beach? Maybe. But they have also mostly overrun Nantucket. So what is the point?
> 
> If you dont know history or dont like Lilly Pulitzer, dont wear them. More for tintin and me.


 Not that the "Gucci set" have overrun, Gucci loafers have always been a trad, or at least preppy, staple, particularly in Palm Beach. Often paired with LP trou and a blue blazer. A timeless Palm Beach look, that can pop up in the NE in July and August.
Cheers


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Duck said:


> You know the guy in college that tried too hard? He would wear these pants.


TinTin was seeking a source & then he was criticized for his interest in the trousers. The comment seemed stuck at those who wore them seemed disrespectful & rude, as if the posters were thinking aesthetics rather than style or motivation in doning such (hence genuis analogy). TinTin, nor I, requested an opinion/critique. I wear them & propably do so in places you don't attend. Im in my late 30's & we all wore them as children (as well as our parents), I have inhertited several pair (way too big). I wear them & see others doing so on vaction, the country club, & at spring/summer sporting events. I have even seen one former president wearing a pair on Sea Island (President Clinton's predecessor). I think Cooley & so many other org members have left because of the posts that are critical rather than informative. I have contemplated doing the same- several times. Alot of things on this forum undermine the what many of us consider trad & counter productive to trad- your comments & a few others reminded me of that.
F


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> TinTin was seeking a source & then he was criticized for his interest in the trousers. The comment seemed stuck at those who wore them seemed disrespectful & rude, as if the posters were thinking aesthetics rather than style or motivation in doning such (hence genuis analogy). TinTin, nor I, requested an opinion/critique. I wear them & propably do so in places you don't attend. Im in my late 30's & we all wore them as children (as well as our parents), I have inhertited several pair (way too big). I wear them & see others doing so on vaction, the country club, & at spring/summer sporting events. I have even seen one former president wearing a pair on Sea Island (President Clinton's predecessor). I think Cooley & so many other org members have left because of the posts that are critical rather than informative. I have contemplated doing the same- several times. Alot of things on this forum undermine the what many of us consider trad & counter productive to trad- your comments & a few others reminded me of that.
> F


Fog, I must differ with your point about sharing opinion. This is a discussion board, it is rife with opinion. The debate and opinion sharing is one of the things that makes it great. Frankly, I think a discussion on Pulitzer trousers for men is a very valuable discussion. Should this thread have ended when Tin Tin sourced the trousers? That would make for a pretty boring place to come, a yellow pages of traditional clothing of sorts. We ought to shut down now, because, counting Pulitzer trousers, we've sourced just about everything under the sun.

No, this is a place where we share opinion on such things. And thankfully, me not liking Pulitzer trousers does not mean they aren't preppy, and you liking them doesn't mean they are. The preppy that I grew up with, in the 80's in Conn. did not include Pulitzer trousers. The summering set never wore them. Probably explains why when I see them now, I laugh a little. That's my context. You saw them growing up in the 70's, and Tintin earlier than you. You may still wear them. That's your context. I think we can all agree that the Pulitzer of today is a far cry from what it was in its heyday.

I've actually learned a lot from this thread. I still won't wear them, but I have an appreciation for those that do. I would have never gathered such appreciation if I hadn't voiced my opinion in post #6 (and I might add, by the by, apparently I'm not the only one with such an opinion).

But please, don't tell us that sharing opinion is why Coolidge left. He sure shared a lot of opinion when he was here.

JB


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Possibly it amazement to find a willingness to mock what one fails to understand? 
F


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

There's a cynical tone that comes across in these forums. Usually from people who don't know what they're talking about. Fierce and full of bravado, these are the people who in real life are small, shy and invisible. The chance to bully on forums is all they have. 

I've been a Deputy Sheriff, a paratrooper, a national park ranger and at present a lowly insurance broker. I'm getting old and consequently the Buick Lucerne is looking good to me. When I respond on this forum I assume I am with gentlemen. I met many at the Chicago AA get together. All gentlemen. Every last one. But Foghorn is right. There's a punk-like snarl coming into this place that was not around when I joined almost three years ago. 

The arguments (and there were many) back then were conducted by civil, literate and often very funny people. Myself excluded. Is Ask Andy being dumbed down? Maybe. But I don't think a lot these people stick around. It takes too much time from playing computer games in the basement.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

tintin said:


> It takes too much time from playing computer games in the basement.


Indeed. Very high-minded, not at all cynical, and quite gentlemanly.

I can't for the life of me understand why an expression of an opinion that differs from yours is considered "punk-like" or ungentlemanly. I didn't "snarl" my comment. "Bully"? Lord, I said I didn't like the pants. I'm sorry that upset you so. I'm not "shy" or "small" in real life, and I've never been accused of being ungentlemanly here or elsewhere. I just don't like Pulitzer trousers. Maybe I was harsh when I said "who would wear them". If that upset you, I'm sorry and I'm happy to edit it out.

JB


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't believe you guys are arguing about Lilly Pulitzer pants. You should save it for something _truly_ worth fighting for, like the "trad martini," or cuff widths.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Joe, I wasn't referring to you...but you seem pretty defensive about it.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not read or commented here for quite a while. This was due to a combination of factors such as being very busy; needing a break from it; and, while I did enjoy the forum, I found that there were certain folks that were rude and disrespectful. This I found to be the case when there was a difference of opinion with a fellow poster. Whether the subject matter was Lilly Pulitzer pants or smoking cigars I guess things have not changed much in my absence.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

These seem a bit more go-to-Haight (Ashbury) than GTH:



Whoah!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Take a look at post 264 on DD's thread below. I would be willing to bet that the guy in the middle of the third picture is sporting Lillys. The lady's dress may also be vintage lilly. Just pointing this out for fun. The pattern of the pants is not exactly the greatest look in my opinion.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47669&page=11


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I just feel sorry for the poor chumps who get stuck having to match their Lilly pants to their date's dress (Exhbit A). The faces have been removed to protect the innocent (or should that be guilty?).

Exhibit A:


**It should be noted that this is not me; I should be so lucky to have a girlfriend who even knows what Lilly is.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

tripreed said:


> I just feel sorry for the poor chumps who get stuck having to match their Lilly pants to their date's dress (Exhbit A)...**It should be noted that this is not me; I should be so lucky to have a girlfriend who even knows what Lilly is.


Actually I think this couple looks quite good, I guess it depends on if you're used to this look (and I am)


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I could wear those particular trousers, but not, under any circumstances, if my wife were wearing the matching dress.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I just feel sorry for the poor chumps who get stuck having to match their Lilly pants to their date's dress (Exhbit A). The faces have been removed to protect the innocent (or should that be guilty?).
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> **It should be noted that this is not me; I should be so lucky to have a girlfriend who even knows what Lilly is.


I would absolutely wear that. I think they're a good looking couple. Its not an everyday type outfit, but for certain situations, why not?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

abc123 said:


> I would absolutely wear that. I think they're a good looking couple. Its not an everyday type outfit, but for certain situations, why not?


Yeah, but if you start matching their dress, where does it end? Wearing t-shirts? Not wearing bow ties? Ironing your khakis??? It's a slippery slope, gentlemen...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Ironing your khakis???


Bite your tongue ! ! ! That's even worse than ironing your ocbds.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Yeah, but if you start matching their dress, where does it end? Wearing t-shirts? Not wearing bow ties? Ironing your khakis??? It's a slippery slope, gentlemen...


Uh, wearing more things in the black family? (Sorry, Jordan).

My take on LP: tremendous GTH cred, often ugly in a way that patch madras can only dream of. Seems to me that the OPH gave these the nod, and I can remember seeing some on the Cape back in the mid-70's, but would never wear myself. Strictly private club.

EGF


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

I actually like the patch Lilly print, but the matching outfits are way too much.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

tintin said:


> I dunno know what Foghorn meant by it...but I thought your comment about the guy who wore these pants in college "was trying too hard" was a shot my direction. Especially because I'm wearing them to my college alumni.
> 
> After seeing you were born in 1979 and I graduated college in 1984, I understand you are a different generation and may be commenting on something that you don't quite understand. And that's okay. Lilly P is an aquired taste and not for everyone. Thank goodness.
> 
> But, I'm in my 40s and I'll be at the Friday night outdoor reception with a G&T and after a couple of those I'll bum a cigarette off someone, which will crack open the seal to a night of fond remembrances of all the pre-aids, care free sex we had in the early to mid 80's. The pants will just be visual stimulation for those perky, short haired blondes (now frosted blondes no doubt and hopefully divorced) who are old enough to be your mother.


I didn't mean any sort of attack against you Tin Tin. I should have elaborated a little more when I wrote my comment, it most certainly was not directed at you. I had a room mate in college that owned a pair that were blue with little daisys all over. He was the type of guy that would wear them with a t shirt and some ridiculous hat on campus and would only wear them so that he could get attenetion. It was a little cry for help I guess. They and he, left a bad taste in my mouth and I posted without telling this story. I didn't give the background and that made it impossible to understand my simple minded comment.

Looking at the one picture that Trip posted has certainly changed my opinoin slightly. They are good looking pants, hell my old roomies would probably have looked good with a white ocbd and a blue blazer. I bet that your outfit will be damn nice when you go to the alumni event. I would probably buy you a few drinks for pulling off something that not many can do (or have the balls to try). I think that I am going to self punish and try to find a pair in my size, purchase them, weear them and post pictures. I probably will have a massive smile from wearing them.

I didn't know Coolidge but I have gone back and read a lot of his posts. Seems like a nice guy who had a lot to say. Too bad he doesn't want to share with us anymore, but some people need to let it go and stop trying to hold his hand. I know that he posts somewhere else, and he left his email option open so we could talk to him through those avenues. Just my two cents though.

Once again, to anyone that I have upset I apologize. I will buy you a drink next time I see you. Tin tin, please post pictures, I am looking forward to seeing you having a good time.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

CCabot said:


> I actually like the patch Lilly print, but the matching outfits is way too much.


I think the patch thing is precisely why I would consider wearing those pants. Vast expanses of LP pattern just seem to require interruption.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

As much as I have supported Lillys in this thread, I would agree with tripreed and put my foot down to matching a date/girlfriend/wife's clothing. Just not good in my opinion. I thought it was bad when guys bought a tie in the matching pattern to their girlfriend's dress, but matching pants to dress is far worse. Just too affected in my (simple) opinion.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*This makes great sense to me.*



Joe Tradly said:


> Fog, I must differ with your point about sharing opinion. This is a discussion board, it is rife with opinion. The debate and opinion sharing is one of the things that makes it great. Frankly, I think a discussion on Pulitzer trousers for men is a very valuable discussion. Should this thread have ended when Tin Tin sourced the trousers? That would make for a pretty boring place to come, a yellow pages of traditional clothing of sorts. We ought to shut down now, because, counting Pulitzer trousers, we've sourced just about everything under the sun.
> 
> No, this is a place where we share opinion on such things. And thankfully, me not liking Pulitzer trousers does not mean they aren't preppy, and you liking them doesn't mean they are. The preppy that I grew up with, in the 80's in Conn. did not include Pulitzer trousers. The summering set never wore them. Probably explains why when I see them now, I laugh a little. That's my context. You saw them growing up in the 70's, and Tintin earlier than you. You may still wear them. That's your context. I think we can all agree that the Pulitzer of today is a far cry from what it was in its heyday.
> 
> ...


I think opinion-sharing is part and parcel of the process here, although I agree that it sometimes comes of as snarky -- or worse. I recently got slapped for supposedly trying to troll a thread or some such, which just wasn't true.

There is one other habit cropping up here I don't get: Sometimes posters harshly criticize or dismiss a thread as "been done." It seems to me that in all conversations -- and isn't this forum just one long, beautiful conversation -- some ideas/topics/themes must re-emerge from time to time.

Oh: the pants: I don't know what it is, but the patterns don't work for me. I like madras, and I'm pretty fond of GTH, but something about these patterns strike me as not great for men. It's not that the wearer is trying to hard. It's like the pattern is trying to hard.

But I can be swayed -- except on the idea of matching my outfit to my wife's. Absolutely no go on that!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Yeah, but if you start matching their dress, where does it end? Wearing t-shirts? Not wearing bow ties? Ironing your khakis??? It's a slippery slope, gentlemen...


Trip,

You are correct that appeasement is a dangerous road to follow. However, if such a tactic gets my lovely girlfriend into a lily sundress, well, it could be considered a worthy sacrifice of ones dignity .


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> As much as I have supported Lillys in this thread, I would agree with tripreed and put my foot down to matching a date/girlfriend/wife's clothing. Just not good in my opinion. I thought it was bad when guys bought a tie in the matching pattern to their girlfriend's dress, but matching pants to dress is far worse. Just too affected in my (simple) opinion.


I think so too... you can coordinate/not clash just fine without matching.

My husband and I make a very careful effort NOT to match... he was going to wear a pink OCBD on Saturday but so was I, so one of us had to change. Bobbsey Twins bad.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

To Duck- 
Kind words and I thank you. In case anyone orders the vintage off Ebay - - be careful. Mine arrived this morning and while the new Lilly P trousers are cut huge. The vintage is cut very small. I dropped mine off at the tailor to see if she could get me another inch or two. 

If I can get into these for this friday night's reception I'll make sure to post a pic.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

tintin said:


> To Duck-
> Kind words and I thank you. In case anyone orders the vintage off Ebay - - be careful. Mine arrived this morning and while the new Lilly P trousers are cut huge. The vintage is cut very small. I dropped mine off at the tailor to see if she could get me another inch or two.
> 
> If I can get into these for this friday night's reception I'll make sure to post a pic.


I hope these work out for you. A pic would be great.


----------



## camfam (Mar 21, 2007)

*Interesting thread*

I like LP on a skinny woman (aren't they all in PB?). Never worn by men in the old days.

Jim


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*LP pants*

an interesting thread....
I think the Lillly trousers on men is more east coast(as I suppose a some of these things are) in my experience less frequently seen in midwestern country clubs. The lilly pants on men that I do remember seeing 20+ years ago seemed tight w/ almost a bell bottom flare almost the antheisis ot trad in cut anyway. I think I would rather opt for a patch madras trousers-but would tip my hat to anyone that could pull off Lilly. seem to remember some go to hell jackets of this sort not sure who made them-


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I scoured my closet for gth's on sunday morning. 
I found trousers in bandana print, yellow summer cords with blue whales, patchwork madras tartan, patch work madras pastels, nautical hazard yellow, batik blue fish, loud pink, a number of embroidered trousers
(featuring everything from beavers, ducks, fishing lures, to Vanderbilt V's), gingham, & several pair of madras trousers. Hidden under an old Southwick lap seamed linen sack jacket was the LP's. I threw on a white ocbd, yellow silk knit tie, navy sack jacket, & my AE Paxtons & headed to church. After the service, I happily noticed no one said no had commented on the trousers, its it a hot bed of civility or more likely-are they shell shocked from prior exposure (I dont wear such when I am reading, serving, and greeting). 
I usually wear the things to the club, casual weekend parties, & occasionally to church- usually with a white ocbd. I recommend that if you are going to wear them-
If I can pull this off- anyone can,
F


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I did pull it off. And that was easier than pulling the pants on let me tell you. After some creative tailoring, it's not the waist on these vintage Lilly Ps. It's the seat. I guess WASPs didn't have asses back then. They are very close fitting around the seat and the thigh. 

I did the blazer/white ocbd. The shoes were a problem. Tan alden loafers presented a very large base. Faconable penny loafers were too long. Alden cordovan tassels just looked wrong. I relectuntly threw on an old pr of tan Cole Hann Gucci knock offs (made in Italy not India). Perfect length and width for the Lilly P narrow bottom. Maybe that's why they're paired so often. 

Anyway, no one kicked my ass. Nothing but very friendly and curious comments. As the President of the college told me, "Where else can you wear 'em." A friend took pics so I'll post.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

While I am certainly not the next Bill Eggleston or the often missed Allen, I hope these give you guys the idea. Am cleaning out closets, figured out the pic thing, & decided to post a few. Enjoy or bash- my wife is hot & she digs em.
Regards,
Foghorn

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture001qq3.jpg

https://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture003mp8.jpg

https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture002ts0.jpg


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Foghorn said:


> While I am certainly not the next Bill Eggleston or the often missed Allen, I hope these give you guys the idea. Am cleaning out closets, figured out the pic thing, & decided to post a few. Enjoy or bash- my wife is hot & she digs em.
> Regards,
> Foghorn
> 
> ...


Those are good looking pants. I am thinking long and hard about getting a pair. I am really impressed.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Very nice*

Fog, thanks for the pics, great looking pants reminds me of a pair ot two in my closet - LOL.

Tintin look forward to your pics ! ! !


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> While I am certainly not the next Bill Eggleston or the often missed Allen, I hope these give you guys the idea. Am cleaning out closets, figured out the pic thing, & decided to post a few. Enjoy or bash- my wife is hot & she digs em.
> Regards,
> Foghorn
> 
> ...


Man, I wanna own those lilys and those brooks! though I dont really have the ball to wear them.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> While I am certainly not the next Bill Eggleston or the often missed Allen, I hope these give you guys the idea. Am cleaning out closets, figured out the pic thing, & decided to post a few. Enjoy or bash- my wife is hot & she digs em.
> Regards,
> Foghorn
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture001qq3.jpg


Nice trou, Fog.

Are the ones on the left the Berle patch that were sold by Press a while back? I've been looking for a pair of those, but so far without luck.

EGF


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

You got it-Berle still makes/has some of the trousers- even the Ben Silver solid patch madras trousers. They made some for Orvis, Mark, Stike, & Fore, a few local trad shops. They also do a pastel patch madras & traditional blue madras- well made & fully lined. Lilly has a better cut than they used to- but they are not lined.
I wear them to the club on Saturdays, parties, & on occasion to church on Sundays. I cant find some of the older more exotic ones- I think they are in another closet. My Vanderbilt ones are probably my favorite (a gold star with black V), gotta wear black loafers though.
I think Trad Teach needs a pair of orange Go Vols trousers,
F


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Foghorn: 

Where did you get those Lilly pants? 

B&C


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

My wife got them at the local Lilly shop. (last resort or pink door?)
F


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

tintin said:


> I did pull it off. And that was easier than pulling the pants on let me tell you. After some creative tailoring, it's not the waist on these vintage Lilly Ps. It's the seat. I guess WASPs didn't have asses back then. They are very close fitting around the seat and the thigh.
> 
> I did the blazer/white ocbd. The shoes were a problem. Tan alden loafers presented a very large base. Faconable penny loafers were too long. Alden cordovan tassels just looked wrong. I relectuntly threw on an old pr of tan Cole Hann Gucci knock offs (made in Italy not India). Perfect length and width for the Lilly P narrow bottom. Maybe that's why they're paired so often.
> 
> Anyway, no one kicked my ass. Nothing but very friendly and curious comments. As the President of the college told me, "Where else can you wear 'em." A friend took pics so I'll post.


Tin Tin,

Glad that you had a great time with them. I understand your woes with the shoe problem, it frustrates me to no end when nothing pairs up. It usually leads to more shoe purchases. Looking forward to the picture.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

It appears that Lilly Pulitzer is bringing back men's pants and jackets for summer. In The Pink online is showing the summer line for men. I assume it will be available soon. I also assume that any Lilly Pulitzer signature or company owned store will carry the men's line. Something to think about.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not sure when these were added, but I received a flyer in the mail this past week.

I can think of more that few who might enjoy these.



AQG, what say you?

Here's the link... 


This blazer is tempting, if only for the lining...


OK. Not realy, but still pretty cool if one lived on the beach.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

These, I'd buy.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

but no one else can see the lining though.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Untilted said:


> but no one else can see the lining though.


Tilt, one doesn't wear that blazer; One hooks it with two fingers and carries it over their right shoulder.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

mmm. now it makes sense.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Hacking pockets as well. I like it but not $595 worth of like.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

If the coat is a 2 button- I might actually consider doing it! 
Its probably made in Thailand with the Brooks coolmax poplin?
Carroll&Company used to do have great trad cut, southwick made, coats with exotic (think the wildest trad ties you have seen) silk linings.
In something like this, I think the point would be to not take your coat off-
Regards,
F


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

"In something like this, I think the point would be to not take your coat off-"
Exactly. 

I purchased a Seersucker SJ last weekend at a wonderful department store in Lancaster County, Doneckers. Side vent with hacking/ticket pockets and a wild paisley lining made by Peerless (Canada). Subtle in the details but fun at the same time. At $295 I thought it was a little steep but having seen the LP jackets I guess it was a bargain.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lilli P pic*

https://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lillipox6.jpg

I did want to figure out how to post a picture. So here's a bump from an old thread with the promised image. I did not plan on matching the pants to the beer bottle. Plain luck that.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Tin-
Good show ole boy & Keep the MOP!
Foghorn


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tintin said:


> So here's a bump from an old thread with the promised image. I did not plan on matching the pants to the beer bottle. Plain luck that.


Well done! Good call on the bit loafers. I'm curious as to what sort of belt you wore with those. Plain leather, I suspect.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

"Me? You got it, baby; I'm the $hit."


girl in back trying to touch the hem of your coat without you noticing. She came from under the white top.

guy to the right: "I feel like such an a$$ with these flip-flops and cargo shorts"


Money! Wear them with pride.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking good tintin.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

In a previous post, I said that Lilly pants were pretty awful. Now that I see a photo of someone actually wearing a pair, I have to admit that they look pretty damn cool. My apologies for my prior statement, tintin.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

What shoes to wear with the LP pants? Pink pumps would be a good choice. But,fellas,why not just go for it..the look you love..get the dress and be done with it!!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

[paris hilton] Love it. [/paris hilton]


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

The belt was a yellow braid with gator picked up at Filenes in Chicago last winter for ten bucks.

"What shoes to wear with the LP pants? Pink pumps would be a good choice. But,fellas,why not just go for it..the look you love..get the dress and be done with it!! " 

As a big fan of Eddie Izzard, I think he'd look great in a Lily P shift.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

TinTin

Looks sharp. I think the girl behind you is attempting to hump your leg.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

The pants that I have seen in this thread are spectacularly ugly. No offense to those wearing them.

I also feel that Duck has nothing to apologize for. He shared his opinion, nothing more.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duck said:


> I think the girl behind you is attempting to hump your leg.


LOL! I thought the same thing, but didn't want to mention it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

patbrady2005 said:


> The pants that I have seen in this thread are spectacularly ugly.


Kind of the point, _n'est-ce pas_?


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Then they succeed brilliantly.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

"The pants that I have seen in this thread are spectacularly ugly. No offense to those wearing them"

No offense taken. Thank goodness we don't all have the same likes. I'd never shop at Costco for my wardrobe. No offense to those who do.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

tintin said:


> "The pants that I have seen in this thread are spectacularly ugly. No offense to those wearing them"
> 
> No offense taken. Thank goodness we don't all have the same likes. I'd never shop at Costco for my wardrobe. No offense to those who do.


I frequently buy clothes at Costco. When next we meet we shall be enemies


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I think you look great, tintin. I wish I had a pair, and undoubtedly my life would be better if I had more opportunity to wear them.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump.

I just bought a pair and I am taking back a lot of the things that I said. I will rarely wear them and I when I do it will be at over the top events.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

*A convert to Lilly P?*

Wow. I converted Duck to Lilly P. Now if I could only convert my Republican friends to the Democratic party...


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

tintin said:


> Wow. I converted Duck to Lilly P. Now if I could only convert my Republican friends to the Democratic party...


Tintin, you did. It is a sharp look. However, I think that we need to convert you over to the "right" side. Just kidding old boy. Thanks for spicing up my dress life.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Just a lit'l Lilly goes a long way.*

Don't hate me because I'm a whore.

Today I received no less than ten out right propositions...and that's not even counting the flits. I probably would have received even more had my shirt been properly ironed. 
Lilly's like the Mask I tell you. Stay clear, rookies.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ I should have added that right now, having just returned from the beach, I'm as tan as George Hamilton and that might have added to the overall effect.

Here's a recent photo of me in Charleston.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Those are simply some of the most hideous pants and ties I have ever seen in my life. :crazy: Wear them with a walking stick and cape (see earlier posts) and I don't think even the police could protect you.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Those are simply some of the most hideous pants and ties I have ever seen in my life. :crazy: Wear them with a walking stick and cape (see earlier posts) and I don't think even the police could protect you.


Excellent. These are exactly the emotions I was hoping to stir.


----------

